
Ask HN: What Is Google's Container Runtime? - TwoFourIO
We know Google internally uses Kubernetes, but what is the container runtime ? Is it Docker ? Perhaps not, LXC ? Or runc (which is again Docker)? Or a Homebrew solution ? Is there some documentation on this somewhere please ?<p>Thanks !
======
kevan
I thought Google was still using Borg[1] internally but Kubernetes is being
built with the lessons learned from Borg. From that paper:

>Now, all Borg tasks run inside a Linux cgroup-based resource container...

I don't work for Google so this is just a guess, but you could probably ping
@kelseyhightower on twitter and get a real answer pretty quickly.

[1]
[http://research.google.com/pubs/pub43438.html](http://research.google.com/pubs/pub43438.html)

~~~
TwoFourIO
Well just did that, let's see....

